# Gas Mileage



## bass_mann1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Good day, I've been reading here in the forum of people getting 300 plus mileage out of a tank of gas on 93 - 96 Altimas, what's the trick ???, I've new plugs new wires, fuel and air filter, rotor and cap, and ran 2 bottles of Seafoam through the tank, there are no misfires, the only code i have is the knock sensor, and i'm still only getting 18 mpg, i don't understand...any help or ideas will be greatly appreciated, i'm at a loss
Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Diagnosing the knock sensor issue might help. It could be a bad sensor, or, it could be setting due to a knocking concern caused by it sensing engine knock. Verify correct engine timing, check or replace the upstream oxygen sensor, clean the the MAS hotwire (carefully), use a fuel pressure test gauge to confirm the fuel pressure regulator is working and fuel pressure is not excessive.


----------



## bass_mann1 (Nov 17, 2012)

I have replaced the fuel regulator, cleaned the fuel rail, changed vacuum lines, and i'm told the timing is computer controlled, no code on O2 sensor


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

bass_mann1 said:


> I have replaced the fuel regulator, cleaned the fuel rail, changed vacuum lines, and i'm told the timing is computer controlled, no code on O2 sensor


Whatever you do...under no circumstances...DON'T do anything on the list of what was suggested for you to do.
That'll surely helps things move along quickly.


----------



## bass_mann1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Suggestions???


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

derpy der...everything in post #2 for starters...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Advance is computer controlled, but not the base ignition timing setting.


----------



## bass_mann1 (Nov 17, 2012)

thank you for that info, how do you time the 95 Altima, i don't see any timing marks


----------

